# Backwards Tip of Ear? What's happening?



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy's ears are finally pointy, however, the tip of them are now starting to curl backwards! Her left ear is really starting to go back, and now I'm noticing that the tip of her right ear is doing the same. When they are done fully growing, will they be end up completely straight and pointy?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Not necessarily ears don't always stand properly. They do silly things whilst they're teething apparently although both mine stayed put once they were up


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends how thick their ears are too. Heidi has very thin ears and when she is really warm, ie-snuggled under the duvet with me!! she will sometimes pop up with the tips of her ears either flopped down or bent backwards in a wierd way.


----------

